# Tiptronic Friendly Software?



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, so I have a feeling that I am going to be posting a lot over the next few weeks because I am trying to gather as much information as I can before I start dropping some money on mods.
- Suspension, Im going to throw some sway bars on there
- Do the obligatory VAG Com mods
- Can I get my fogs to turn on without having my headlamps on?
- Figure out my factory hitch so I can mount a Thule T2 bike rack
- AWE Intake
- *The real question:* Which software to run with a Tip trans '05? I dont want to run anything that makes its power by increasing boost to ridiculous levels but uses more ignition and fuel mapping balanced with boost to make the power. It also wouldnt hurt to pick up a few mpgs either.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Tiptronic Friendly Software? (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_Ok, so I have a feeling that I am going to be posting a lot over the next few weeks because I am trying to gather as much information as I can before I start dropping some money on mods.
- Suspension, Im going to throw some sway bars on there
- Do the obligatory VAG Com mods
- Can I get my fogs to turn on without having my headlamps on?
- Figure out my factory hitch so I can mount a Thule T2 bike rack
- AWE Intake
- *The real question:* Which software to run with a Tip trans '05? I dont want to run anything that makes its power by increasing boost to ridiculous levels but uses more ignition and fuel mapping balanced with boost to make the power. It also wouldnt hurt to pick up a few mpgs either. 

well good luck on the shopping. all your questions have been asked here and answered here. 
* as far as sway bars, there is an advertiser that posted a couple of threads below that has them on sale.
* fogs without headlights has a procedure in the FAQs, requires getting some parts from radio shack and some soldering to make a bypass in the fuse-box. 
* factory hitches are harder to find, but they're out there
* as far as software, based on your comment i'm guessing you know little to nothing on how software upgrades on cars work. to increase power, ALL programs increase boost.... and by doing that they are required to increase fuel delivery and contain upgraded mapping. assuming you don't have a heavier foot when chipped, they allegedly help fuel economy as well. keep in mind that they increase boost to levels that are still efficient and within the tolerances of the turbos. this engine & drivetrain has been around long enough that there has been enough R&D to develop a solid, reliable engine program. i have never heard of a car blowing up due to an engine program from any of the major offerings.


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Tiptronic Friendly Software? (morecarsthanbrains)*

regarding mpg. Mine is an '05 2.7t and my mpg is disappointing at 19. Is tht typical? Can it be significantly and cost effectively improved? Also don't want to void my warranty which has 40k remaining.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Tiptronic Friendly Software? (gbssvcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gbssvcs* »_regarding mpg. Mine is an '05 2.7t and my mpg is disappointing at 19. Is tht typical? Can it be significantly and cost effectively improved? Also don't want to void my warranty which has 40k remaining.

you can always get the APR program with the switchable modules... i think its controlled by the cruise control stalk. you can have a chipped allroad, but if you ever take it in for service, you can "switch" it back to the stock program on the cruise control stalk, and allegedly the dealer is none the wiser.
regarding fuel economy, it depends on where you drive and how heavy your foot is. pre-chipping i was averaging 17 mpg (i live in downtown area, all stop & go, no highway), and now i am averaging 16 mpg.
according to the EPA, our cars are supposed to get 14mpg city, 21 highway, 17mpg mixed loop (that is what they are rated at), so you are getting what you are supposed to with fuel mileage. what kills it is the weight... the car is close to 4500 lbs. That is SUV territory. 
chipping it won't increase your economy. it shouldn't negatively affect it that much either, as long as you're not racing anyone. however it does add a _significant_ amount of power. i don't regret chipping my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Tiptronic Friendly Software? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_however it does add a _significant_ amount of power. i don't regret chipping my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

50hp/100ftlbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
According to APRs website anyways.


----------

